# Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?



## Drohne (10. August 2006)

Eine überaus schwierige Frage, deren Sinn vermutlich niemand beantworten kann. Dazu kurz der folgende Bericht:

ein gestriger Besuch in meinem AW Revier ließ das ganze Ausmaß der Katastrophe dieses August Hochwassers erkennen. Millionen und Abermillionen der heurigen Fischbrut, die mittlerweile bereits 5 - 7cm lang ist, gehen elendig in den versickernden Tümpeln zugrunde. In meinem Revierabschnitt gibt es viele ausgetretene Pfade zu den einzelnen Fischerplätzen, in diesen Pfaden sammeln sich bei zurück weichendem Wasser die jungen Fische in Massen. Wenn nun das Wasser weiter sinkt, haben sich die Fische somit selbst den Rückweg ins tiefere Wasser abgeschnitten.

In den beiden angefügten Fotos ist das ganze Ausmaß der Katastrophe deutlich zu erkennen. Ich habe schon sehr viel Glück und Unglück am Fischwasser angetroffen, aber diesmal wird einfach alles in den Schatten gestellt. Da muß man sich wirklich fragen wo der Sinn oder Unsinn einer solchen Katastrophe liegt und weshalb die Natur zu sich selbst so sehr grausam sein kann?

*Zu den beiden angefügten Fotos*

Das erste Foto zeigt einen etwa Badewannen großen und nur noch Handbreit tiefen Tümpel in dem hunderten bis zu 7cm langen Fischen die Rückkehr ins tiefere Wasser verschlossen ist. Innerhalb weiniger Stunden ist auch dieses Wasser versichert.

Das zweite Foto zeigt einen bereits versickerten Tümpel mit verendeten Fischen. Zu sehen sind: ein Wallerbaby, ein Barsch, mehrere Rotaugen und Lauben,

LG Josef


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

Josef, kann es sein, daß die Bilder zuviel Datenmenge darstellen und deshalb nicht hochgeladen werden?


----------



## oknel (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

natur ist weder grausam noch gut oder böse.

nächstes jahr gibts wieder neue jungfische. 
kein problem für die "natur".

mfg


----------



## Zanderkisser (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

Leider seh ich keine Foto´s...


----------



## Drohne (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Josef, kann es sein, daß die Bilder zuviel Datenmenge darstellen und deshalb nicht hochgeladen werden?


 
Könnte durchaus möglich sein, natürlich werde ich diese Bilder neuerlich verkleinern. Aber Danke sehr für den Hinweis. 

LG Josef


----------



## tamandua (10. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



oknel schrieb:


> natur ist weder grausam noch gut oder böse.
> 
> nächstes jahr gibts wieder neue jungfische.
> kein problem für die "natur".
> ...



So ist es#6 Die Natur sitzt an keinem Schaltpult und drückt aus lauter Spaß an der Freud' ein Knöpfchen, um gehässig einige Fische auszulöschen und sich selbst zu schaden. Zu leicht wird die Natur immer wieder vermenschlicht. Den Fehler darf man nicht machen. Es ist eben so, wie es ist. Nebenbei hat das große Fischsterben auch ungemein positive Folgen für andere Teile der Natur. Es gibt in der Natur kein gut und böse. Das mag manchmal bitter sein, aber letztlich ist es gut so.


----------



## Drohne (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

Pardon, aber nun sind die Bilder da, waren tatsächlich um eine Spur zu groß.


----------



## porscher (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

Wo sind bitte die Bilder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

Bei solchen Dingen muß man sich wohl mal zurücklehnen, alle Gefühle ein wenig versuchen auszuschalten und feststellen:

Für die Natur ist das alles nur sich wandelnde Biomaterie, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aus den Fischen werden Würmer oder Fliegen oder sonstwas, die werden wieder gefressen von den anderen Jungfischen, oder nächstes Jahr helfen reiche Insektenschwärme beim Laichansatz oder sonstwas. Es geht nichts verloren. Bischen schwierig für jemanden, der darin Sinn oder Unsinn oder anderes mehr sehen will. Es ist aber schlichtweg nur ein Kreislauf, Leben und Sterben, wie Ebbe und Flut. Mit anderer Sichtweise kann man das nicht wirklich ermessen oder reibt sich dran auf. 
Hoffe ein wenig beim Emotionskreislauf geholfen zu haben  |wavey:


----------



## Irish-Fisher (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei solchen Dingen muß man sich wohl mal zurücklehnen, alle Gefühle ein wenig versuchen auszuschalten und feststellen:
> 
> Für die Natur ist das alles nur sich wandelnde Biomaterie, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aus den Fischen werden Würmer oder Fliegen oder sonstwas, die werden wieder gefressen von den anderen Jungfischen, oder nächstes Jahr helfen reiche Insektenschwärme beim Laichansatz oder sonstwas. Es geht nichts verloren. Bischen schwierig für jemanden, der darin Sinn oder Unsinn oder anderes mehr sehen will. Es ist aber schlichtweg nur ein Kreislauf, Leben und Sterben, wie Ebbe und Flut. Mit anderer Sichtweise kann man das nicht wirklich ermessen oder reibt sich dran auf.
> Hoffe ein wenig beim Emotionskreislauf geholfen zu haben  |wavey:



Hammer erklärt Angeldet. Genauso muss man das sehen!


----------



## muddyliz (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



> Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?


Und, haste dir mal nen Eimer geholt und die Fischli zurückgesetzt?


----------



## Räuberschreck (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*

@ Drohne

Es ist grausam anzusehen (vorallem für uns Fischer), wenn tausende von Fischlein in unauswegbaren Restwasser verenden müssen.

Für mich stellt sich dann aber die Gegenfrage: Wie lange gibt es schon Fische in allen möglichen Arten? Seit tausenden Jahren und in dieser Zeit waren schon unzählige Hochwasser, die immer wieder Jungfische verenden liesen.

Darum sieh das nicht zu eng!!!

Ausserdem, wenn es weniger Jungfische gibt, steigt dann nicht die Chance einen Räuber zu erwischen???


----------



## Drohne (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Und, haste dir mal nen Eimer geholt und die Fischli zurückgesetzt?


 
natürlich, meine Frau und ich haben gemeinsam versucht zu Retten was noch zu Retten ist. Aber in Prozentsatz ausgedrükt ist dies absolut Null, dient lediglich dem eigenen Gewissen um etwas geholfen zu haben.

@ AngelDet, sehr gut erklärt, mein Kompliment dazu.:m 

LG Josef|wavey:


----------



## Zander01 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



Drohne schrieb:


> natürlich, meine Frau und ich haben gemeinsam versucht zu Retten was noch zu Retten ist.


 

#6 #r 

Die Fischerl werden es dir danken, wenn sie groß sind und an deiner Angel dir einen Drill bescheren!

LG Franz


----------



## oknel (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie grausam kann die Natur zu sich selbst sein?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei solchen Dingen muß man sich wohl mal zurücklehnen, alle Gefühle ein wenig versuchen auszuschalten und feststellen:
> Für die Natur ist das alles nur sich wandelnde Biomaterie, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aus den Fischen werden Würmer oder Fliegen oder sonstwas, die werden wieder gefressen von den anderen Jungfischen, oder nächstes Jahr helfen reiche Insektenschwärme beim Laichansatz oder sonstwas. Es geht nichts verloren. Bischen schwierig für jemanden, der darin Sinn oder Unsinn oder anderes mehr sehen will. Es ist aber schlichtweg nur ein Kreislauf, Leben und Sterben, wie Ebbe und Flut. Mit anderer Sichtweise kann man das nicht wirklich ermessen oder reibt sich dran auf.
> Hoffe ein wenig beim Emotionskreislauf geholfen zu haben  |wavey:



alles fließt.......... schön gesagt #6


----------

